

Emotional Renovations: How your brain twists together emotion and place - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/issue/8/home/emotional-renovations

======
roywiggins
This article is another that calls it a "GPS." Which it very specifically
isn't: it's a local positioning system. It doesn't do what GPS does (give you
an absolute location) and it does a lot more than GPS (tells you what the
place means to you).

It's just a terrible metaphor, alongside "eyes are like cameras," "the brain
is like a computer," etc.

~~~
th0br0
I wonder why this comment got so many downvotes. I also disagree with the
description of the system being a GPS. Relating local positions to your
surroundings might provide you with a relatively accurate position from a
world-perspective depending on your mind, but it's not "hey - we've got these
N external positioning inputs and we can calculate our position using them."

